# Lowrance factory reconditioned products



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

If you need a sonar-gps this is a excellent opportunity to get a good deal

https://www.lowrance.com/lowrance/type/reconditioned/list/


----------



## lueys fish&ski (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up wallyandre! Just bought a new boat and I needed to update the electronics. Making my purchase tonight.


----------

